# Music for Halloween !!!!



## glokavenue (Oct 24, 2012)

A little more music to your Halloween parties!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am really liking this song. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yokky (Oct 31, 2012)

Sounds great. Both modern and traditionally creeeeepy! )


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

WHERE CAN I GET THIS!!!!!! AWESOME! (my hubby came up and said, wow, that sounds creepy)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

halloweenqueen31 said:


> WHERE CAN I GET THIS!!!!!! AWESOME! (my hubby came up and said, wow, that sounds creepy)


http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-night/dp/B00AVDKNRG


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

just downloaded on iTunes!! Happy pumpkin!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I bought this one, good stuff here.


----------



## audiozombiesound (Mar 30, 2013)

*New Audio Zombie Sound Libraries are out*

http://www.audiozombiesound.com


----------



## audiozombiesound (Mar 30, 2013)

http://www.audiozombiesound.com


----------

